# Anyone using an Epson WF-R4640 Ecotank?



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to do a lot of small-medium jobs with Epson printers and Cobra ink. Lately I've been doing larger jobs with Versatranz. I'm looking into buying an Epson WF-R4640 Ecotank to continue for some of the smaller stuff. My understanding is that this model uses all pigment ink.

I'm wondering if anyone has used one and has been happy with it or disappointed for any reason.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This printer is huge, old, and expensive. Ink bags are proprietary and cost $100 per color. No larger paper options. 

For half the cost, I would go with the ecotank ET-15000. Brand new. Can use up to 13X19 paper. Can buy ink anywhere. We use cobra in our ecotank.

Conflicting info on whether the ET15000 is all pigment or not. https://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t886149.html. Worse case, call Epson. If it's not, go back to Cobra or other pigment ink suppliers. 

https://epson.com/For-Work/Printers...Cartridge-Free-Supertank-Printer/p/C11CH96201


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for that info-

The R4640 is available through epson for $350 as a reconditioned unit with full ink and a 2 year warranty. That's what caught my eye. If I am not mistaken it is or was the only ecotank that was pigment ink for all colors, which is also a plus. I know the ink is about $100 per, but they are huge. I'm not sure how many ounces are in each one. I guess I need to figure that out to make a comparison to Cobra.

I have had some trouble with the Cobra inks clogging my printheads on several printers. It could be from sporadic use. I still have a WF7720 for up to 13x19 and I do like the quality of the Epson ink over Cobra. However it could be that I have not adjusted profiles correctly in the past. 

I'm glad to know that you can use Cobra in the 15000 though. That's something to think about as well. I'm not sure about dropping $600 though.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

daddyosbmx said:


> I'm glad to know that you can use Cobra in the 15000 though.


We don't have a 15000. We use Cobra pigment in the ET3750. Mainly for invoices and shipping labels.


----------



## FishAtude (Feb 23, 2020)

I just started and use a ET 15000 with Printer’s Jack Dye Sub ink and love it. I do small projects- spot dye, face masks, socks, mugs, scarfs, tags, etc. - anything that will fit my 16x20 press. Very happy with the ER 15000 - I found ET 15000 at STaples for $500 got the extended warranty which will replace unit with any question for like $39 more. May replace unit in a year or two. Just fyi.


----------

